# So you like to 3-gun?



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 18, 2015)

Hope you don't have to go up against this young lady - age 13 when this video was taken...


----------



## Bypass (Oct 18, 2015)

I hope she is on my side.


----------



## Brill (Oct 18, 2015)

Why don't mass shooting ever occur at these IPSC events?  All those "gun nuts" with ammo surely will eventually succumb to their evil desires to inflict destruction upon humanity.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Oct 18, 2015)

That girl is bad ass! I was very impressed with how well she handled the pistol portion of the course.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 18, 2015)

Agree, she is very good.....I would love to see how far she goes in 5 years.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 18, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Agree, she is very good.....I would love to see how far she goes in 5 years.



She is 16 now.  I'd say she's going pretty far!

Katelyn Francis


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice! You go girl!!


----------



## 104TN (Oct 19, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hope you don't have to go up against this young lady - age 13 when this video was taken...


Shotgun is bigger than she is. BA


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2015)

That is one badass lil girl.


----------

